# Have you ordered the Lionel CAB3



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

So, have you ordered the new Lionel Bas 3 ?

What Lionel system do you currently have?

Do you plan on keeping you’re current system ?

I have a Lionel CAB2 and CAB1-l w/ extra remote. I am currently not planning on ordering the CAB3 since I only have Legacy and Lionchief +2 engines which work well with my current systems.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

staying with my cab2 controller
I heard the base 3 does not hold very many engines


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Staying with 2 cab 2’s and a cab 1.

I thought that the advantage of the cab 3 was the fact that it can hold over 100 engines???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, I never say never, but I'm certainly not in any hurry to buy one. I see no big advantage over what I have now. It'll be years before there's a benefit to this, at least for me. 

I'm guessing Lionel will try to incorporate a "must have" feature or two in new releases that require the BASE3/CAB3 setup, but that's only an issue for me if I "must have" that product or that particular feature.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

No I haven't. I will if/when my Cab2 dies and I can't find a replacement. Hopefully by then the kinks are ironed.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Definitely not buying the CAB3 yet. Already have investment in the LCS wifi module and CAB2, don't care about running a lionchief with a Legacy command it represents a negative value duplicating hardware I already own and the way overblown feature of 4 digit addressing only works for one announced engine. It would be 10 years before they release enough 4 digit capable engines to even matter.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh and forgot, it's not even a charging base for your CAB2 either.
More like swing and miss Lionel, should be called CAB2.5- not quite a full 3.
You only get half, a base with no remote, features that only work with engines that don't exist.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I confess, the lack of the charging function didn't bother me much. My #990 command base doesn't charge anything either, it keeps falling out! 










As for 4-digit addressing, while I may actually have 100 Legacy and TMCC engines, etc that might benefit from it, I'd have to buy all new stuff for it to be a factor. Besides, I don't have nearly 100 engines that will be on the layout often enough to make any difference.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

What does the cabe3 give me over my current Legacy system??? Nothing you say? So no I haven’t ordered and won’t until my remotes die and can no longer be repaired.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Only if my Legacy Base dies and Lionel stops fixing them. Otherwise no reason as I have zero Lionchief engines. To be honest even if my Legacy Base dies I would be content with my Cab1 and Command Base.

Pete


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I see no reason to buy the cab 3, 4 digit Addressing means nothing. It will be years and years before you have enough engines to make it worthwhile. I like the handheld remote and for Lionel to eliminate it is beyond not listening to your fans. 

Dave


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

If I have to ill just use my TMCC cab1 and my command base. 

Dave


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Not me. My TMCC and Legacy locomotives run great with the original Cab-1 and Base-1. I know how to fix the most common problems with Cab-1's (buttons that stop working, red knobs that loosen up and battery case tabs that break off) and have spare Cab-1's and bases in case repairs are impossible. I expect to keep them working until Lionel releases the Base 6 or Base 7.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Staying with my Cab 2 setup.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Yep. Ordered and ready. As for it doesn’t hold as many engines, why would they expand addressing to 4 digit addressing in newer engines if it wasn’t going to hold more engines? One of the main complaints of TMCC 1 and Base2

Yes as of now there is not a lot of advertised added functionality but it does leave Lionel room to grow that the earlier systems don’t. 

I personally don’t put a lot of credibility into the rumors of what it can or can not do. I’ve seen way too much wrong information on TMCC and Legacy and it’s been out for years.


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'll stay with the original Cab-1 and simple TMCC system. I have a few Legacy engines which operate/run just fine and can't see a reason to upgrade! Now if I had fancier engines, that of course, would be a factor in buying a Legacy system.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Marty, the beauty of the BASE3 purchase decision is that this is going to be a standard product going forward. There's no issue in sitting on the sidelines until Lionel gets their act together and we all get to see what the product really looks like. This is not like a "built to order" locomotive.  As far as 4-digit addressing, I have exactly zero engines that would benefit from that feature. It will take me a long time to acquire enough new stuff that this feature will be a significant factor.

So far the other stuff that has been announced, most holds little interest for me.

Running LC or LC+? Don't have any, don't plan on getting any.
Running LC+ 2.0? Runs in TMCC mode, my preferred command method for them.
Running from my phone? I'll be dragged kicking and screaming from my remote, and I already have the Lionel WiFi, so if I must...
I already have LCS, and the expanded ports would only be useful if they actually start to update the LCS stuff and not discontinue it! The fact that they dropped the sensor cars and the IRV2 suggests a demphasis and not continued active development. If it's only going to be supported for Fastrack, that leaves me out.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Nope, no interest at this time to place a pre-order for the Base3.

Bill


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

Have had a TMCC setup for decades. Just acquired a Legacy system and backup cab-2. Will probably buy a Base 3 eventually I suspect, but haven't pre-ordered. I think it will sell well amongst those with LC/LC+ locos as well as TMCC and Legacy locos, and amongst those new to the hobby who want command control beyond what LionChief locos/starter sets provide. Should be good for a few thousand sales at least to start with. It's good to see that Lionel is planning for the future, since the future of other companies isn't so clear.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a few of the older TMCC (cab1?) sets and I use only one at the moment. I have a newer cab 2 set, but it is still sealed in the box. I probably will not go with a newer system for quite some time…

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one original TMCC BASE/CAB1 set, it's used on my York demo stand for my product display at the Henning's Trains booth. I have some two spare Legacy #990 sets, a #993 set, and on the layout I have two CAB2's and two CAB1L's. I also have two BASE1L's, one is on my workbench the other still in a box.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

It seems clear that most folks here have their command control needs met with current Lionel offerings. I'm not an "early adopter" on most tech. That's the way I see the Base3. 

There are plenty of people who still use plasma TV's. Now LED is dominant but the plasmas still work. Why upgrade? Unless you demand 4K, just wait until it dies.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Well I did order the Class A so I'm interested to see what the 4 digit is like as well as all the other features.

I realize it will become the staple but unless I get one, how is anyone else going to make an informed decision? 

Also if I can ever get a spot in the orange hall for the Legacy meeting I would like to try to get one for fall your to at minimal show.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Honest question, if you are doing that much for Lionel and the community, why are you buying one VS them sponsoring you and providing you with one?


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Jetguy said:


> Honest question, if you are doing that much for Lionel and the community, why are you buying one VS them sponsoring you and providing you with one?


The Legacy Group while always welcoming Lionel's participation always stood on our own. We would always get stuff to demo but as a loaner or more likely Mike Reagan and now Dave would bring it with them. I like to think we have a good working relationship with Lionel but I want don't want to have the impression that there are strings attached.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Marty, I look forward to seeing it if you get one in the fall. I'll never say never, but right now I don't see a burning reason that I need the BASE3. Once it's fully documented and understood, it could change my mind. The announced features don't seem to do anything for me right now, so I can wait.

If the CAB3 really offers all the functionality of the CAB2 and will work with the current LCS WiFi box, I might try that if it runs on my older phone. I have my doubts about it working on the older phone since the LC App fails on my Galaxy Note 4 but runs on the Galaxy S21.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Interesting how this topic took off. Must be a lot of you using this technology to create comments.

You guys speak this initialized language. I have little comprehension of what the alphabet stuff means. I would do a deep dive into the technology stuff which as I understand it is either a hand held device or a smart phone - if it would blow me away. 

I’m 58. I try to limit my iPhone to phone/texting or communication. Not my hobbies. Having a cool gee whiz hand held device sounds fun and fine but as has been noted “a bit” above, let’s homogenize it.

MTH is out. Atlas isn’t likely to drop the money to be competitive with Lionel.

Does Lionel’s systems play nice with MTH, Atlas and purely conventional Williams? How do you guys run older stuff like post war Lionel?


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Bryan Moran said:


> Interesting how this topic took off. Must be a lot of you using this technology to create comments.


There are 2 sides to this coin:
#1 People who have existing infrastructure and trains (they have a TMCC or Legacy base and remote set, possibly even LCS modules and equipment, existing engines and accessories). To them, the CAB3 needs to represent an upgrade in capabilities that they care about to justify the cost ($500 list) and the fact that then it replicates and makes their existing equipment now obsolete or redundant.
#2 people just starting out, or wanting to go command, and missed the boat so to say on the 990 Legacy set or Cab1L set, and this is what Lionel is advertising and selling as a very limited option.

So yes, people who have TMCC Legacy and those to desire to get TMCC or Legacy.
Conventional operators, well are you going to buy a CAB3 base, so you can use a Legacy powermaster. so you can drive a conventional engine with your phone?
You can, but that's a chunk of change to make that work.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For another data point, I ordered a Base3 for my S gauge layout. Currently the layout uses a 990 base and three Cab2's plus two iPhones. No one uses the iPhones after trying the Cab2, even those under 20 years old. The layout is completely controlled with an LCS. It's possible I am the only S gauge operator to order a Base3. The Base3 seems to have some new features that may prove nice to have in the future. 
Take a look at the S gauge catalog, there are only two Legacy engines. One is a re-release of the Y3 from 10 years ago for $1,000 more than I paid for the two I have, the other is more road names of the PA set with the same detail level as on my 1951 Gilbert PA. I have a new Y3 on order if they are actually made. The Base3 is cheap at less than 1/3rd the cost of the Y3 and what else is there to buy? We S gaugers do not have the option of Bluetooth control of Legacy engines. In place of Bluetooth we get Legacy engines with DCC compatibility. Likely a good decision by Lionel. I saw no downside to ordering the Base3 since there was nothing else new in S gauge catalog. 
For a comparison with the more fortunate O gauge operators, I have at least one of every TMCC and Legacy S gauge engine made, I have more than one of some of the engines. That totals only 16 engines with three more on order but not yet delivered. I have another 23 ERR TMCC conversions of American Models engines. I wish there were more new Legacy items to compete for that $500 spent on the Base3.


----------



## HalfCircle63 (11 mo ago)

So... I'm just getting back into the hobby and essentially have nothing except a LionChief GP-38-2 locomotive (with the corresponding handheld remote), a Williams FP-45, and a hand full of rolling stock - and one of the original Polar Express sets with an expanded loop of Fastrack and the CW-80 transformer. I want to invest in digital operation of my layout, but don't want to purchase hardware that is going to be obsolete quickly. Is Base3 a good investment for me, or should I purchase an older, less expensive system? I also want to acquire a couple of newer MTH locomotives, can Base3 operate them as well so I don't have to purchase duplicate systems?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

HalfCircle63 said:


> So... I'm just getting back into the hobby and essentially have nothing except a LionChief GP-38-2 locomotive (with the corresponding handheld remote), a Williams FP-45, and a hand full of rolling stock - and one of the original Polar Express sets with an expanded loop of Fastrack and the CW-80 transformer. I want to invest in digital operation of my layout, but don't want to purchase hardware that is going to be obsolete quickly. Is Base3 a good investment for me, or should I purchase an older, less expensive system? I also want to acquire a couple of newer MTH locomotives, can Base3 operate them as well so I don't have to purchase duplicate systems?


You are starting out at bad time since its about impossible to find any new control systems other than maybe Lionchief or used which is now way overpriced. If you want to run MTH via remote you need to invest in a DCS system. New ones won’t have handhelds other than phones or tablets. the Cab 3 likewise except for a Cab1L basic controller.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> For another data point, I ordered a Base3 for my S gauge layout. Currently the layout uses a 990 base and three Cab2's plus two iPhones. No one uses the iPhones after trying the Cab2, even those under 20 years old. The layout is completely controlled with an LCS. It's possible I am the only S gauge operator to order a Base3. *The Base3 seems to have some new features that may prove nice to have in the future.*


Exactly what features are those that you think will prove to be nice? While I may eventually buy the BASE3, there is certainly no hurry in my mind. I already have the Legacy system, LCS, WiFi, etc. I'm still wondering what major advance the BASE3 is going to give me over my current operating environment?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some of the Base3 features that may be nice to have are, the ability to run the few FlyerChief engines I have, with a Cab2. Automatic Base3 updates with the Cab3 app. The ability to flash Cab2 update modules in the Base3. The programming control switches on the front of the Base3; the USB connection for a computer and the on-chip antenna that Lionel claims works better than a separate antenna. I hope so but not counting on it. 
The final feature for me is the three PDI connections. Using two of these it appears I can take the WiFi module and 25 feet of PDI cable out of my 220 foot LCS and have two separate 100 foot runs with half of the LCS devices on each. This will allow removing two of the five (and maybe all 5) Joiner/Amplifiers in the LCS.
I am not in any hurry to get a Base3 and it may not change what happens when I turn on the layout to run trains. If Lionel had released a new S gauge Legacy engine, say a Hudson, I would have ordered several of those and likely not a Base3.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, the FlyerChief engines make sense. I don't have any LionChief (or FlyerChief), so I glossed over that point.

The three LCS outputs are a minor point for me, but it would make the wiring a bit more convenient, I agree. As for the LCS Joiner, I've seen your descriptions, and I suspect very few people have that many LCS modules that it becomes an issue.

The CAB2 update modules can be programmed with the Legacy Base, so that's not an issue, at least for me.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

GRJ, I was more looking for some reasons so I could justify the purchase to myself than concluding a Base3 was a must have. I also wonder where Lionel will be continuing, and investing in, Legacy improvements and LCS components. I am concerned about future availability of LCS devices. I have at least one spare on hand for every type of device in my LCS except the WiFi Module. With a Base3 I am now covered. In five years of operation two ASC2's have failed and been replaced with spares. The failure mode was loss of programming when powered down. They would still work if I got under the layout and reprogrammed them each time I turned on the layout. That got old fast.
I can also see a time in the future when Lionel releases Legacy engines that only have Bluetooth for base communication. They could probably be sold cheaper. The Base3 supports this evolution.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What irks me is that Lionel discontinued the IRV2, so sensor tracks are strictly in the realm of Fastrack users. They also discontinued the sensor cars so you have to buy a new Legacy locomotive to use that feature anyway. I have grave doubts about the longevity of the LCS system given the narrowing of the focus.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hear you. There never was a sensor car in S, I thought about buying an O gauge car and installing the guts in an S gauge boxcar. Unfortunately I have about 30 TMCC and early Legacy engines without the IR transmitter so it looked like an impossible task. The three sensor tracks I have were created by purchasing three O gauge FasTrack Sensor Tracks, removing the circuit boards and installing the boards under a sections of S gauge SHS track. Works perfectly. 
Your concerns are what prompted me to buy LCS module spares while I could get them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I bought a bunch of the IRV2 boxes and the extra track sensors, but I'm thinking of others in the hobby. Also, if they have discontinued the product, how long before they decided to discontinue the support for it?


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> No one uses the iPhones after trying the Cab2, even those under 20 years old.


Yep. My experience as well. I have two kids at home. Also, I have 8 nieces and nephews locally ranging in age from 8-22. They all want the remote (indeed, fight over it). In fairness to the manufacturers who push the apps, I used to have an old ipad mounted on the side of the layout. The kids did seem okay with that. But even then it was a 50/50 proposition. 

I've mentioned this here before but I think it bears repeating, my kids ditched the Google Chromecast because _it didn't have its own remote_. They now use Amazon FireStick and Roku simply because they have a dedicated remote. Small sample size to be sure but I think it's indicative of the specious claims that remote-users are a bunch of oldsters and Luddites who just need to get with the program.

Do not listen to people who attempt to position this as an age issue. That is the leavings of a large farm animal.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

beachhead2 said:


> .... Do not listen to people who attempt to position this an age issue. That is the leavings of a large farm animal.


I agree. Not an age argument. It's an ergonomic issue.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's actually an economic issue as far as the manufacturer's are concerned. They want to throw the issue of the remote over the wall and not have to deal with it. I don't think they give a hoot what the consumer wants as long as they just grumble and keep buying their products. Somehow they manage to keep creating all sorts of complicated locomotives and accessories, yet the prospect of creating a fairly simple remote somehow upsets the apple cart! I'm not buying it!


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it's actually an economic issue as far as the manufacturer's are concerned. They want to throw the issue of the remote over the wall and not have to deal with it. I don't think they give a hoot what the consumer wants as long as they just grumble and keep buying their products. _*Somehow they manage to keep creating all sorts of complicated locomotives and accessories, yet the prospect of creating a fairly simple remote somehow upsets the apple cart! I'm not buying it!*_



I would bet they sell more locomotives than they do Command Systems. Those locomotives share many common components. You said it best, it's actually an economic issue.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They might sell even more if they didn't screw up the command system functionality.


----------



## apuntsel (12 mo ago)

Norton said:


> You are starting out at bad time since its about impossible to find any new control systems other than maybe Lionchief or used which is now way overpriced. If you want to run MTH via remote you need to invest in a DCS system. New ones won’t have handhelds other than phones or tablets. the Cab 3 likewise except for a Cab1L basic controller.
> 
> Pete


I am also starting out in O gauge, used to have HO for about 30 years. As of right now I only have 1 MTH Premier engine and the MTH DCS WiFi Explorer so I can run the train from the app. I don't have any Lionel engines as of yet but want to. I think I can run some of the legacy engines that also have Bluetooth using the Lionchief app. I'm guessing the only real option is the new Base 3 as the older #990's on eBay are insanely priced.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

apuntsel said:


> I am also starting out in O gauge, used to have HO for about 30 years. As of right now I only have 1 MTH Premier engine and the MTH DCS WiFi Explorer so I can run the train from the app. I don't have any Lionel engines as of yet but want to. I think I can run some of the legacy engines that also have Bluetooth using the Lionchief app. I'm guessing the only real option is the new Base 3 as the older #990's on eBay are insanely priced.


Perhaps once the Base3 is released, the market for the #990 will soften. Nothing to do except remain patient. There is also the Lionel Universal Remote for new engines. If you want an alternative to the app, it's very basic but it's cheap enough (~$40).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

beachhead2 said:


> Perhaps once the Base3 is released, the market for the #990 will soften. Nothing to do except remain patient. There is also the Lionel Universal Remote for new engines. If you want an alternative to the app, it's very basic but it's cheap enough (~$40).


While the demand for the Legacy command base might soften since the BASE2 will replace the Legacy command base. However, since they're not making any more CAB2 remotes, I doubt the market for the CAB2 remote will change, they're still going to be in demand.


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

Nope, and I won't. I never got a Cab-2 or Base 1-L either. I've only got 1 Legacy locomotive, the rest of my Lionel locomotives are TMCC. I see no need to get Legacy for one locomotive, so I just run it with a good old TMCC base, which I also have a spare of.

I buy 90% of my locomotives sans electronics, and then install PS3 or ERR TMCC stuff in them. I doubt I'll be buying any more factory Legacy stuff, so I have no interest in a Base 3.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have zero interest in Cab3. I'm happy with my Cab2.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

I am with you Denny. If they break, worry about it then. No telling what will be the “new” thing at that time.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

yet the prospect of creating a fairly simple remote somehow upsets the apple cart! I'm not buying it! 
[/QUOTE]

*They are creating a simple remote the CAB1L remote it just does not have the function of the CAB2 remote. A lot of features will be lost. 
I’ve tried the current phone app and really don’t like it compared to either the CAB1L or CAB2 remotes*


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

*I also wonder how many of those ordering a CAB3 have a CAB2 system and will plan on keeping it to use the remote. The base has little value without the remote but if they have a 993 system they could sell the spare remote and still have a functioning CAB 2 system.*


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Lionel is also selling and making the Cab1L which does work with a 990 Legacy base.

Scenario: You have an existing Legacy 990 set, CAB2 and Legacy base. You could then sell your Legacy base to someone who does not want to buy the new CAB3 base when your CAB3 base comes in.
They could use that Legacy base a bunch of different ways.
They use the CAB1L remote - sill being made and sold
They could use the base with an LCS wifi module or full blown LCS system of modules. Just go the APP route.
They could use the base with an MTH DCS system of remote or DCS app over WIFI if they had the 50-1032, and even get Legacy features if they moved up next tier and added an LCS SER2 module.
You could use a PC program over the serial port and run Legacy trains.

I'm just saying, a Legacy base does have value and can be used different ways without a CAB2.

In fact, one way kinda mentioned but might become a whole lot more relevant when it ships is say you get the new DCS WTIU. It's got the built in WIFI and still has the serial port out. You get that 50-1032 TIU to TMCC/Legacy cable, get yourself a used Legacy base, and maybe the LCS SER2, and you run both Legacy and DCS engines over the MTH DCS app. Ideal for those running both brands of trains.


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

What I'm saying is, the used market might look slightly different as various products begin arriving.
The 3 products that a huge swath of the market is hoping to arrive soon are:
MTH DCS WTIU (new TIU with integrated WIFI)
Next shipment of CAB1L remotes
CAB3 base

Depending on the order and timing of those, the use market is likely to see some fluctuation.
Example- what is the $ value of a used or new Legacy base worth? Is that number likely to change before and then after the near arrival date of the CAB3 base? Again, we expect some segment of the market pre-ordered CAB3 base, and have existing Legacy 990 sets with the intent to keep the CAB2 remote. 
Into the mix is the timing of the DCS WTIU arrival. If those coincide, and those users with the DCS want to add Legacy control- they need a base. The only new base sold is CAB3. As long as the used or break up set Legacy base is being sold, and it's either cheaper or available compared to the timing of the CAB3 base shipping, then in theory there is a market of demand.

Are guys who have a 990 set going to sell their bases early when/if a demand spike for other wanting and needing a Legacy base happens because CAB1L or DCS WTIU arrives BEFORE CAB3? So in the words, they sacrifice their control system for a short time to make some money selling the Legacy base just before CAB3 arrives?

If you thought 2020 and 2021 were dumpster fires- 2022 sure is heating up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since I have more than one Legacy command base, I can sell the extra when the market goes crazy.  I'm keeping the CAB2's, there will be no more of those.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

xample- what is the $ value of a used or new Legacy base

*After a recent search a CAB 2 Legacy base sold for $125. So, that might be a solution.*


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

still do not see how this will work in a club environment with many different users.
especially with ones that have issues programing the cab2


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

bigdodgetrain said:


> still do not see how this will work in a club environment with many different users.
> especially with ones that have issues programing the cab2


Not sure what you're getting at here. The BASE3 will just be the Legacy Command Base on steroids. You can still buy the much simpler CAB1L as it will continue to be produced. Lionel is counting on the CAB2 eventually going away, but that ain't happening on my RR!  As far as the BT and LC side of the BASE3, those shouldn't change the dynamic.


----------



## jfkerekes (Jun 30, 2019)

So still awaiting my base 3 but I have a base 1l with no power supply. Anybody know where I can get one? Would love to actually use my cab1l-base 1l.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent a reply.


----------

